# Game Thread: Nuggets vs Suns - 3/13/05



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

<center>







vs







</center>

The Suns are coming off an ugly loss to the Rockets at home in which Shawn Marion didn't plat, while the Nuggets come home for their second game of a back to back against the top two teams in the west. The Nuggets starting lineup will be a game time decision as both Camby and Kenyon got hurt during the Spurs game. Camby restrained his right hamstring and Kenyon bumped knees with Andre with 1:12 left in the game. For the Suns, Marion's status isn't known as I write this. Against Houston, Hunter started at Center and Amare moved to the PF spot. That made sense against Yao, but I'm not sure if D'Antoni would do the same against the Nuggets.

This should be a very fast paced game as both teams look to push the tempo.

<u>Storylines</u>
1) Who will play in this game? Both teams have lineup questions.
2) Will Andre be able to push the ball enough in this game or will Boykins get the majority of the playing time?
3) Can Person get hot enough from the outside to help offset the shooting of Johnson and Q?


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Marion is expected to play according to this



> He told the Sunday edition of the Arizona Republic that the swelling in his knee has subsided enough for him to take the court against the Nuggets.


Now lets see what happens with the Nuggets front line.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

The Nuggets ruined the Spurs' chances of going up a game on the suns for the number one seed. I just hope they'll be nice and give the spurs another chance :biggrin:


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Nuggets 112
Suns 109


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Kenyon and Elson started


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

2 quick fouls on Elson and Russel replaces him, so Kenyon is now matched up at center with Amare


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Nuggets were up 16-12 going into their first time out, Kenyon gets replaced by Najera and the Suns go up. Denver has come back and the score is 23-25 at the Suns first timeout


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

first quarter ends and the Nuggets are down 23-27


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Nuggets were outrebounded 15-9 in the first.

Kenyon and Andre each had 6 points, DJ with 5 and Buckner with 4


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

28-35 going into a timeout. McCarty just picked up a T

Rebounding is at 16-23

Andre has 6 points, 5 A's and only 1 TO so far. Nash is at 8 points, 3 A's and 2 TO's


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Timeout at the 5:59 mark. 34-38

Rebounding at 17-26


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Nuggets 2-5 from 3 while Suns are 2-6

13-34 vs 16-38 in shooting


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Kenyon just got the 2nd foul on Amare. He made 1 of 2 and now has 10 points on 4/12 shooting

35-39


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Another timeout after an Andre shooting foul. Nuggets are up 44-43.

Rebounding is 22-27.

Kenyon has 12 points, 5 boards, 5/13 shooting
Andre has 8 points, 4 boards, 6 A's
Buckner and Boykins each have 7
Melo only 2 points


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Kenyon is out of the game coming out of the timeout. Lets see what the Nuggets do


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Nuggets gave up a rebound to Q off of his own missed FT and Marion makes a 7 footer

44-46


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Elson picks up his 3rd foul and goes back out. Nuggets down 48-52

Melo gets a basket off of a Hunter Goaltending 50-52


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Joe Johnson makes 1 of 2 50-53
Kenyon dunks the ball from Boykins 52-53
Hunters tries a 3 as the clock runs out
quarter ends with Nuggets down 1

Rebounding 22-30
Kenyon 14 points (6/14), 5 boards, 3 steals, 1 block and only 1 foul
Andre 8 points, 4 boards & 6 A's with only 1 TO
Buckner 10 points
Boykins 7 points & 5 A's
Melo & DJ 5 each
Person with 3 points & 3 boards
Najera with 3 boards


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Nuggets are 4/8 from 3 while Suns are 2/7

Overall shooting 20/47 vs 21/48

FT line 8/11 vs 9/14


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Nuggets have come out and played poorly to start the 3rd. A timeout at the 5:45 mark the Nuggets are down 60-72.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Amare just picked up an offensive foul and a shooting foul on Kenyon.

Nuggets down 62-72 after Kenyon goes 1/2


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Timeout at 1:40 mark 71-80


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

end of 3rd 77-82

Rebounding 28-46

Nuggets need a huge 4th to pull this one out


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Time out at the 9:26 mark and game is tied at 85

Rebounding 30-48


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Time out at 5:47 mark and the game is tied at 90. Q got a Tech right before the timeout

rebounding 34-51


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Boykins missed the FT for the Tech. Arggg


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Timeout 3:32 left, 92-96


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

timeout with 6.9 seconds left. Denver down 101-106.

Good effort by the team, but they had a good chance to pull this game out


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Boykins continues to kill this team. Anyone who watched the game knows exactly what I'm talking about.


----------



## zero2hero00 (May 1, 2004)

i hate steve nash and those refs with every inch of my body. steve nash took earl boykins by the shoulders threw him back and got the rebound. and what would you know, they called the foul on EARL BOYKINS! that should be a contestant for the worst call of the year. i am considering writing to the NBA about those refs.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> Boykins continues to kill this team. Anyone who watched the game knows exactly what I'm talking about.


Since I didn't get to watch the game, please explain.


----------



## rdc86 (Feb 28, 2005)

i guess he was referring to the classic earl boykins play of dribbling until there are 5 seconds left on the clock and then taking a terrible shot. He did that quite a lot against the suns. He probably has no confidence in the frontcourt's posting up abilities. At times during the game it was just frustrating that he kept taking impossible shots and not making them. Boykins and KArl have to realize that earl is a bench player with a role, not a starter.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

What About Najera Block on Amare  :clap:


----------

